# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Бесплатные истребители спама

## SDA

Количество писем рекламного содержания, именуемых заморским термином "спам" и ежедневно оседающих в почтовых ящиках интернет-пользователей, давно уже превысило все мыслимые пределы и в настоящий момент, согласно статистическим данным, составляет почти 85% от общего объёма электронной корреспонденции. Столь высокая доля электронного мусора в почтовом трафике лишний раз убеждает в необходимости повсеместного использования антиспамовых фильтров, отсеивающих обычные письма от массовых рассылок спама, нередко содержащего вредоносные файлы и ссылки на фишинговые сайты. Чтобы владельцу компьютера было проще подобрать подходящее решение, мы решили привести список бесплатных спаморезок, работающих в паре с любым стационарным почтовым клиентом, поддерживающим протокол POP3.

дальше http://www.computerra.ru/terralab/softerra/433743/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Lexxus

На Linux Юзаю spamassassin (по-моему, правильно написал) - режет спам только в путь  :Smiley: 
+ самообучение  :Smiley:

----------


## Maria30

Спасибо за нужную информацию!

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Нужно разделить тему. Тут 2 аспекта:

1. Корпоравный антиспам. Тут есть бесплатный spamassassin, как написали выше. Про его эффективность стоит поговорить отдельно. Бесплатное, оно и есть бесплатное.

2. Персональный антиспам. Отдельные продукты для персональной защиты от спама вымерли. Это надо признать. Антиспам включен уже во все антивирусные "комбайны" класса Internet Security. Но даже там они уже не востребованы почти, потому что любой нормальный почтовый сервис уже имеет свой антиспам. У того же Google он один из лучших. Яндекс вовсе сделал свой антиспам (Спамоборона) и продает его другим, еще и зарабатывает.

----------

